# Confused and scared..



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

ok i wrote a post on here earlier about wanting to go back to Oregon to see my family(specifically my dad due to his poor health). and it means i have to leave my husband and daughter. i'll explain my situation as best as i can. 

My husband is british and i'm american.we got married 3 years ago and i gave birth to our daughter in england. i basically gave birth to her here in england because my husband wouldnt have been able to come to her birth in the states due to the fact he got banned from the visa waiver program.so i took the initiative and made sure he was able to see his daughter born.

i wish i would have givin birth in the states tho because this means my parents wont ever meet her.i cant get her a passport because the british government wants me to have known someone for over 2 years who is of professional status. oh ya they also have to have a passport themselves. thing is tho..i really miss the states and my family..im not happy here in england.. i only tolerate it for the sake of my husband and kid. id gladly move us back to the states but we already went through a visa process for me to become a resident here we just dont have the finance. 

i feel we'll we'll never get ahead and it might just be easier for us both if i went back to the states on my own. also i'm pregnant with our second kid and i want to give birth to him/her in the states. I dont want to have him/her in england


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

This one is tricky. You need to come to an agreement with your husband. It feels like you had an agreement and now you aren't ok with that anymore. 

No matter what, someone isn't going to live where they want. 

You need to find a way to value your marriage over this issue. Don't let this tare you apart.

Giving our lives to another person doesn't always go great. There are going to be sticky points like this. I'm not sure what you should do, but best of luck


----------

